# Wild caught Ono ....uh yeah, I'm lost!



## BakingGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Ono, a new kinda fish to me. What's a good healthy way to cook it in the oven? Also a healthy tasty way.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 6, 2011)

Well now...I had never heard of ono till now.
Turns out it is the same as a wahoo.
From what I have read, mostly in fishing magazines, most folks prefer to grill wahoo with a minimum of seasonings.
Most use a little olive oil, salt and pepper and grill it.
If you think of the broiler in your oven as an upside down grill, you will, likely, be able to "grill" the fish to your liking.
Wahoo is purported to be an excellent fish for flavor and texture.
Most likely someone will be along shortly, with better advice.
Good Luck and let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Well now...I had never heard of ono till now.
> Turns out it is the same as a wahoo.
> From what I have read, mostly in fishing magazines, most folks prefer to grill wahoo with a minimum of seasonings.
> Most use a little olive oil, salt and pepper and grill it.
> ...



If Ono is Wahoo then one of the best ways to make it is to smoke it.  Smoked Wahoo is incredably delicious.  Skin it, chunk it, smoke it, spread it.  eat it.  Smoked Wahoo is one of my favorite flavors.

I do not know how they smoke it, the flavors or wood involved, but I know how good it can taste.

As an aside, I've never heard of Wahoo made any other way.


----------



## spork (Jan 6, 2011)

"Ono" is "delicious" in Hawaiian.  (There's a California fast-food chain called Ono Hawaiian Barbecue.)  It's a mackerel, but you wouldn't know it to be.  The flesh is less red, less dense, less bitter.  I like it marinated for 30 minutes, then broiled in the oven, but it's quite lean, so it needs to be basted.  Teriyaki flavor is okay.

Another good flavor for ono is a sweet white miso glaze.  Thicken approximately 1:1:1 of white miso, mirin sweet rice wine, dashi/chicken stock over a double boiler with the addition of 1 egg yolk.  Paste onto your fish filet and broil in oven, watching it to make sure that it doesn't burn.  (I like 375 degrees for this.)


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 7, 2011)

What is ono? Is it a BBQ style of cooking? Thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 7, 2011)

Served with a poached egg = Yoko Ono


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Served with a poached egg = Yoko Ono


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2011)

BakingGirl said:


> Ono, a new kinda fish to me. What's a good healthy way to cook it in the oven? Also a healthy tasty way.


 
It's Hawaiian mackerel, but much less oily than what most of us in US think of as mackerel.  When I lived in California, I prepared it as I would fresh tuna.  I think it's too dense to smoke well, but maybe I'm nuts...

I have never seen it in markets on the east coast, and to tell you the truth, I wouldn't want to.  Much to big a carbon footprint.


----------



## BakingGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

CookLikeJulia said:
			
		

> What is ono? Is it a BBQ style of cooking? Thanks!



It's a type of fish!


----------



## BakingGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hoot said:
			
		

> Well now...I had never heard of ono till now.
> Turns out it is the same as a wahoo.
> From what I have read, mostly in fishing magazines, most folks prefer to grill wahoo with a minimum of seasonings.
> Most use a little olive oil, salt and pepper and grill it.
> ...



Well it was quite tasty, I did the broiler like you suggested for 8 minutes but i think it was a tad over done it was kinda dry. I've learned it's a very lean fish, so i will continuously baste next time and maybe cook a min less. It had a nice mild flavor, very good.


----------

